# Eggnog



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Unlike the bean soup recipe that came out of my head, this is a recipe that has developed over time. Making different published recipes, altering them to my taste and then combining what I liked about the various recipes into this version.

4 c. whole milk
12 large eggs
1 ½ c. sugar
2 ½ c. heavy cream
¾ c. Dark rum, not spiced
¾ c. brandy
2 t. vanilla extract
Fresh grated nutmeg, garnish

Put sugar and eggs (without the shells) in a large bowl and whisk until frothy. Heat milk until it starts to boil, you better watch this or you’ll have milk boiling out of the pan and all over the stove.

Slowly pour the hot milk into the egg and sugar mixture while mixing with a whisk. Dump this back into the sauce pan and slowly heat to 175-180F, stirring constantly.

Pour this mixture into a good sized bowl through a fine sieve, allow to cool before covering and chilling in the fridge.

Like the Christmas bean soup, this is best made a day or two in advance of serving.

Dmntd

p.s. My wife doesn’t care for the taste of Al-key-hall (other then tequila), so I tend to add a shot (or two) of rum and or brandy to this when serving all but the teetotalers among my friends.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

One of my favorite holiday drinks! My recipe varies just a bit...I do not heat any of the ingredients and I go for bourbon intead of rum/brandy. Gonna be making my batch bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the recipe. I have a similar recipe using Splenda and a bourbon/rum combo!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have never liked the stuff...But have only had the Giant Eagle kind with random alcohol....I may make this...dividing it down for a smaller batch ...Thanks


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What about the cream and booze?

I like the heating idea like a custard.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

You guys are making me crave eggnog. Gonna have to run out and get some now.


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

You might want to wait until after the cooking part of the recipe is done before you start drinking the rum. Or at least be sure you set aside what’s needed for the recipe.

Dmntd


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

bump...'Tis the season. :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the bump, I may have to try this. I've never been completely sold on most commercial eggnogs. Never had a homemade version, and I DO like rum drinks!


----------

